# 90 bowls in 30 days



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got an order today for 60 Ulu bowls. Yesterday I got an order for 30 decorative bowls from another vendor. I'll have to turn around the clock to get these done. They will be primarly Birch, but I am going to turn Spruce as well. I was able to rough out 5 bowls in 4 hours today, but man am I tired.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Just think only 85 more to go.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm just thinking of the $7,000.00 this will make.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Careful what you wish for :blink:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice money but dang thats alot of turning


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

congratz on the order!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

90 bowls on the wall, 90 bowls on the wall, take 5 down, pass it around, only 85 more to go.....funny you got an order for 90 bowls on 4-20.....


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't envy you. I hate production work. A few years ago I had a couple of orders for Christmas ornaments and decided to make what I considered a big batch. I made 25. I took them to the first customer and she bought all of them. I had to turn around and make 25 more over the next 2 weeks. I kind of got into it. 
I have done short runs of bowls and just don't like it. It wears me out, although I am much faster than I used to be. 
Look up Glen Lucas's videos on you tube. this guy turns hundreds all the time. I heard that he turned a bowl in some phenomenally short time at the AAW sympsium. I don't remember how long it was but do remember it sounded impossible to me. Seems like it was 5 minutes or less or something like that. Does anyone know for sure.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

This forum is an amazing place to learn new things. Now I know (after some googling) what a Ulu bowl is. As a bonus I also know what a Ulu knife is :yes:.
Turn on - just 85 to go. Will there be pics of them all?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

90 bowls in 30 days reminds me of that four letter word try most to avoid!

WORK


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

ACP said:


> ...funny you got an order for 90 bowls on 4-20.....


:blink::thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Doug,
What kind of bowl is a 'ulu' bowl? How big are these, can you post a pic when you unchain yourself from the grindstone?:laughing:

Mike Hawkins
Ps.
Here's a link for some music while you are turning:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see your post with 90 bowl pictures!


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There will be some pictures for sure. Here are a few examples of Ulu Bowl that I turn.

This is the standard square bowl 11"x11"x3". Retails for $130









This is a more decorative version 11"x3". Retails for $130









I'm making 60 of the square ones. Whish isn't too bad because the customer provides me with the square blanks. All I have to do is hollow out the center making sure it follows the contour of the Ulu.

The other 30 bowls I'm making from start to finish and have no stipulations on design, shape or species. What will be difficult is having these dry fully in time. Good thing I have plenty of finished bowls set aside just in case I can't finish all of the decorative ones.


----------



## TysonWD (Dec 26, 2010)

An ulu is a type of knife used by the eskimos. The second picture, you can see the ulu sticking out of the bowl. Here is in article for those interested:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulu

Tyson


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the big order. Happy turning and don't forget to eat and sleep.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TysonWD said:


> An ulu is a type of knife used by the eskimos. The second picture, you can see the ulu sticking out of the bowl. Here is in article for those interested:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulu
> 
> Tyson


 Thanks Tyson,
after staring at that second pic I remembered the name of it. At first it looked like a motorcycle seat with a backrest.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

think about it this way you if you do 3 a day you will get them don in the 30 days you have gosh that is a ton of turning


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

it would be funnier if the wanted them on 4 20


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ACP said:


> 90 bowls on the wall, 90 bowls on the wall, take 5 down, pass it around, only 85 more to go.....funny you got an order for 90 bowls on 4-20.....


ok so whats up with this?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> ok so whats up with this?



*420 History: The Story Behind April 20 Becoming 'Weed Day' *


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> 420 History: The Story Behind April 20 Becoming 'Weed Day'


Just adding, a "bowl" is what they call the pipe they smoke out of!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well i guess i live under a rock or something lol
my wife informed me of what it was after i posted this
sorry for being so out of touch with things


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> well i guess i live under a rock or something lol
> my wife informed me of what it was after i posted this
> sorry for being so out of touch with things


It helps to stay in up with things when you are raising teenagers. 

I have a 16, 18 and 23 year old so it's easier and a necessity.:laughing:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

robert421960 said:


> well i guess i live under a rock or something lol
> my wife informed me of what it was after i posted this
> sorry for being so out of touch with things


Not just you, I had no idea! I kept thinking 4 x20 is 80 not 90 whats going on here.:laughing:

John


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I got the 60 Ulu Bowls turned. Still have to put walnut oil on them. 










Got 10 of the other 30 roughed and drying. Here are a few of them. 2 Birch and one Spruce.










I still have a long way to go. I have decided to never take on an order this big again. It really takes the fun out of it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very impressive work! Fast as hell too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like you are going to be busy. If turning 90 bowls in that period of time doesn't hone your turning skills, nothing will. good luck on the turnings. :thumbsup:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, that's alot of work and so far well done!:thumbsup:

I am kinda disappointed that a fellow southerner linked to HuffPo though...:laughing:

(HuffPo, LOL)
p


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got 5 more roughed today.










2 bowls I roughed the other day were dry so I was able to finish them.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

May the force be with you. I get frustrated when I have 3 or 4 projects backed up. You must need a full time sharpener to work for you.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow -- you're moving right along with these 

Just curious, how did you mount the ulu blanks on the lathe? Did you turn the bottom as well as the inside?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like great progress. How do you mount the square bowls. I'm assuming there is no tenon on the bottom, are they mounted to a faceplate?

John


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes I use a faceplate to mount the square bowls. A piece of cork goes on the bottom that hides the screw holes.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Almost got my huge order of bowls finished now.


----------



## Sand $ Skunkworks (Mar 14, 2011)

*whipsaw*

90 bowls in 30 days? I used to be an oil painter. One year I had an order for 120 5X8 paintings of winter scenes (6 of 20 different scenes) to be used for Christmas cards/presents. I started in late September and finished by Thanksgiving. I haven't painted since.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Big orders like do take the fun out of turning. The money is nice but the deadline is not for me. I don't know if I would turn 90 bowls in a year. You "The Man". Congrats:thumbsup:


----------

